

Why should we oppose UBB? (Canada) - MikeCapone
http://www.antiubb.com/why-should-we-oppose-ubb/

======
rfugger
By alienating their own customers, Bell will just drive small ISPs to colocate
their own routing hardware like Primus already does, so they can continue to
offer unlimited plans at competitive rates.

[http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/technology/tech-
news/sma...](http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/technology/tech-news/small-
isps-lament-crtc-fee-change-look-to-invest-in-own-
infrastructure/article1868429/)

